# Plant id



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello,

Can you help me to identify this plant?

I think is an Euriocaulon genus.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Thank you


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi again,

I have to say this plant are give new flowers all days.
She is on emersad form.


----------

